# Google- Lexicon to eliminate 102 jobs - Pharmaceutical Business Review



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Lexicon to eliminate 102 jobsPharmaceutical Business Review - <nobr>2 hours ago</nobr>Lexicon currently has two drug candidates in Phase II development, LX1031 for *irritable bowel syndrome* and LX1032 for carcinoid *syndrome*, *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

